# learning the ropes



## Mavryk (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm making my very first attempt at building a model railroad. I have a basic idea of what I want the track plan to look like, but nothing rock solid. I know it's going to be covering a 2'x15' area and in HO scale. It's also a point to point layout. It will have a small yard but most of the focus will be on industries. No specific era or prototype. 
My main problem is the wiring. In particular, the part involving blocks. Not sure what these blocks are for. Why have them at all? Is it possible to have the entire layout as one block? I don't plan on running multiple trains, but who knows what the future holds. I have no intention of making this layout a long term one. More of a "feeling out" layout. Learning the ropes. 
If it's absolutely vital that I have multiple blocks, how can I determine where they go?


Lorne


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Two possibles here...if you use DC and want two run more than one train at a time...then you need block control.Running only one train...never mind block control,you don't need it.

Then if you go DCC,you don't need block control at all even with multiple trains running.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Blocks are also useful for debugging electrical problems. You don't need switches to 'block' the railroad, terminal strips or even twist connectors can be used to isolate sections of the railroad.

Personally, I would not block a 2' x 15' if the plan is one train running with DC or using DCC.


----------



## Mavryk (Jan 28, 2013)

Good, that simplifies things. I won't bother "blocking" it then. Thanks for the help on this. I'm sure this won't be my last cry for help and all help is greatly appreciated.

Lorne


----------



## Mavryk (Jan 28, 2013)

Here's a diagram of what I have so far for my layout. Only half made, as you can see. Not sure how I want ther rest to look yet. Might extend the ladder out to the left a bit more. Once I have that down, I can order the track needed.










Tell me what you all think of it as far as functionality and all that. If anyone feels like adding to this design to make it more usefull, feel free. I'm open to ideas.

The industries will be located on the bottom and right of this layout (so far). Not sure what all the industries will be involved, but there WILL be a trucking company in there, as I work in that industry.

Thanks,
Lorne


----------

